# Kann man einen Rucksack in die Waschmaschiene tun?



## Stritty (14. August 2011)

Hey.

mein Rucksack: Deuter Race ist volkommen, (also nicht ein bisschen und auch nicht stark sondern ganz und gar braun und das überall!) dreckig.

Wie mache ich den wieder sauber? handwäsche mit Bürste is nicht, habe den jetzt danach getrocknet und er ist immer noch richtig schmutzig.

kannn ich den in die Waschmaschiene tun, und den im Schonwaschgang ohne Schleudern richtig saubermachen?

hat da jemand erfahrungen mit 2 Kilo Schlamm aufm Rucksack? 

Danke


----------



## Billybob (14. August 2011)

also bei klamotten die für outdooraktivitäten jeglicher art konzipert sind gehe ich einfach immer davon aus, dass sie auch ne 30grad wäsche überstehen...
falls ich doch mal zweifel hab schau ich aufs etikett
meine camelbaks habens auch überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naf (14. August 2011)

Junge, steck den Rucksack nicht in die Waschmaschine! Der löst sich sonst auf!


----------



## Stritty (14. August 2011)

Ich habe ihn jetzt mal in die Maschiene, nachdem ich mal generell gegoogelt habe was andere so darüber schreiben.

Ich würde sagen von 10 meinungen im Internet: Suche nach Deuter Rucksack in die Waschmaschiene, meinen ca 7 von 10 das das ohne Probleme ging.

30 oder 40 Grad und der Käse ist gegessen...

Übrigens findet man hier im Forum so einen Beitrag noch nicht!
also von ddem her gar nicht so verkehrt.

Suche war nach Rucksack Waschmaschiene.


----------



## beat2eps (14. August 2011)

Ich würde meinen Rucksack NICHT in der Waschmaschine waschen. Das Mesh-Gewebe in den Rückenpolstern und Gurten könnte darunter leiden und dann nichtmehr so funktionieren wie gedacht. Ich hab einen Trans Alpine 30 von Deuter, der hat jetzt 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Der Fachhändler meinte ich solle ihn nicht in der Waschmaschine waschen. Einfache Handwäsche von außen mit lauwarmen Wasser und maximal etwas Seife / Waschmittel bringen auch das gewünschte Resultat.

Klar, wünsche ich mir das ich meinen Deuter auch wieder so hinbekäme das er wie neu aussieht, aber letztendlich ist es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## Teguerite (14. August 2011)

Ich habe diverse Deuter auch schon mehrmals gewaschen. Einfach vorher alle Schnallen schliessen und rein damit, auf Schleudern verzichten. Perfekt sauber wird er trotzdem nicht, aber besser als mit Hand.

Bisher hat das meinen Rucksäcken noch nichts gemacht, was den Deutern mehr schadet ist das Sonnenlicht 
Ich hatte bisher noch kein Exemplar das nicht massiv ausgebleicht wäre. Immerhin halten inzwischen die Reißverschlüsse.


----------



## flowbike (14. August 2011)

es empfiehlt sich bei so was auch, den zu waschenden Gegenstand z.B in einen Kopfkissenbezug zu packen. So habe ich auch schon diverse Rucksäcke in der Waschmaschine gewaschen.


----------



## Edged (14. August 2011)

Wie bitteschön sollte man einen Rucksack sonst sauber bekommen. Ich stecke meine Rucksäcke bereits seit mehr als 20 Jahren in die Waschmaschine. Und weil's so gut funktioniert, stecke ich gleich meinen Helm mit rein - in den Rucksack.

M.E. keine Diskussion wert ...


----------



## Schildbürger (14. August 2011)

Ja, Rucksäcke und auch >Schuhe< schon öfter in der Maschine gewaschen, >ohne< Probleme. Ansonsten trocken abbürsten.
Helm muss ich mal testen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## --- (14. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> hat da jemand erfahrungen mit 2 Kilo Schlamm aufm Rucksack?
> 
> Danke



Das Grobe kannst du ja vorher abklopfen. Und dann ab damit in WaMa. Schonwaschgang braucht es nicht und Schleudern darfst du auch. So ein Rucksack hält weít mehr aus als irgendein Kleidungsstück. Einzig die Kunststoffschnallen könnten klappern.


----------



## Flupsen (14. August 2011)

Und für die Zukunft Regencover anschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritty (15. August 2011)

Also:

Maschiene: 40 Grad schön viel Pulver genommen 400 Schleuderumdrehungen

und der Rucksack inkl. Regenkapuze ist wieder blitzeblank.

Perfekt!!


----------



## aircooled (15. August 2011)

Das sagt Deuter dazu: http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/pflegetipps-387.php?title=Rucksackpflege


----------



## radneuling (15. August 2011)

ich hatte dieses we mein Evoc rucksack in der Maschine bei 40 grad,
es hat sich ein Film oder dünnes gewebe in der innenseite des rucksackes gelöst, ich vermute das dieses gewebe/film das Material von innen "wasserabweisend" hält. keine ahnung wozu es gut ist/war aber es hat sich gelöst sieht aus wie nach nem sonnenbrand wenn sich die haut löst.


----------



## Edged (15. August 2011)

aircooled schrieb:


> Das sagt Deuter dazu: http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/pflegetipps-387.php?title=Rucksackpflege



*So ein StuÃ!* Kein Mensch macht sich solch eine Arbeit. 

Meine Deuter- und Vaude-RucksÃ¤cke halten 10 Jahre+ und werden regelmÃ¤Ãig in die Maschine gesteckt. Weniger wegen dem erdigen Dreck als wegen der klebrigen SchweiÃablagerungen. NatÃ¼rlich immer mit'm Helm drinnen.
ImprÃ¤gnierung brauche ich nicht. DafÃ¼r gibt's ein Cover. 

Und bei Rucksackkosten von â¬ 30,- - 50,- kann man sich nach Jahren notfalls auch mal was Neues gÃ¶nnen ...


----------



## Al_Borland (15. August 2011)

Bei nahezu allen Sportklamotten steht auch am Fähnchen, dass sie unter keinen Umständen in den Wäschetrockner dürfen. Schaden tut's ihnen nicht, wenn man den Trockner mit Bedacht einsetzt.

Genauso ist es mit dem Waschen des Rucksacks. Ich mache das, seit ich Deuter Rucksäcke habe, und das sind in 15 Jahren zwei Stück gewesen. Der erste hat es mir lediglich übel genommen, dass ich das Raincover ständig mitgewaschen habe. Da löste sich die innere Beschichtung ab. Den Fehler habe ich beim zweiten Rucksack nicht mehr gemacht und er dankt's mir.

Der Tipp mit dem Helm im Rucksack ist klasse. Der wird demnächst ausprobiert.


----------



## -Wally- (15. August 2011)

Moin,

also die ganzen groben Verschmutzungen bekommt man ja schon weg, wenn man mal mit nem Gartenschlauch auf den Rucksack los geht. Aber meine beiden Deuter Rucksäcke hatte ich auch schon in der Waschmaschine, ganz ohne Probleme...30 Grad Schnellwäsche (30min) ohne Schleudern.
Die Innenpolster meines Helms wasche ich des öfteren...sind danach immer wie neu, aber den ganzen Helm hab ich noch nicht gewaschen...wäre mal ein Experiment!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (15. August 2011)

radneuling schrieb:


> ich hatte dieses we mein Evoc rucksack in der Maschine bei 40 grad,
> es hat sich ein Film oder dünnes gewebe in der innenseite des rucksackes gelöst, ich vermute das dieses gewebe/film das Material von innen "wasserabweisend" hält. keine ahnung wozu es gut ist/war aber es hat sich gelöst sieht aus wie nach nem sonnenbrand wenn sich die haut löst.



Gut zu wissen, dann laß ich das bei meinem evoc auch sein.


----------

